

Metrics from a first week on the iPad App Store. - tlg
http://blog.lovelycharts.com/2011/12/16/what-a-week/

======
tlg
This is insightful data and sales metrics from a first week on the iPad App
Store. Interesting to note that the app was first developed with Flash/Air and
later fully ported to Objective-C/iPad with some new interesting gestures.

